# The lakes -  watercolour



## Darfion (Jun 3, 2006)




----------



## bethany138 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOVE this!  Great Job!


----------



## Corry (Jun 3, 2006)

You're getting better with every painting, darf!


----------



## Antarctican (Jun 3, 2006)

Very nice, Darfion. Thanks for posting it. I always enjoy seeing your watercolours


----------



## duncanp (Jun 4, 2006)

some more fanstastic watercolours :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Jun 5, 2006)

Beautiful! I always enjoy your work. :thumbup: 

As aways, that textured WC paper you use drives me wild - love it!!!


----------

